# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Близорукость у детей: диагностика и лечение.

## tagrojucalo3

В жизни так происходит, что наши дети не всегда здоровы или в течение времени проявляется какой-нибудь недуг, например, близорукость. И как всегда в этих вопросах мы взрослые ничего не знаем. Куда бежать, что делать ? Но благо в интернете по этому поводу можно найти много полезной информации в том числе и сразу записать на лечение.  В моей ситуации я нашла всю информацию про близорукость у детей: диагностика и лечение вот тут по ссылке [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Подробно написано, как проявляется, что делать, подробные советы, а также есть удобная форма для записи на консультацию к специалисту, так как сами понимаете, самой, что делать без консультации врача не стоит. Что я и по итогу и сделала, записалась. Специалист всё подсказал, благо случай наш не запущенный. И все рекомендации очень быстро дали эффект. А в остальном переходите по ссылке и изучайте всю информацию. Крепко вам здоровья !

----------

